# Endurance underwear



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I have tried a lot of different styles... and found that what works well with one saddle may not work well with another saddle. I'm fairly new to formal endurance, but have been trail riding ALL DAY for years, and initially started my 'perfect underwear' search with padded variety for those 12 hour rides. I have since found that padded is less important when riding fast most of the ride, like endurance, and smooth, no wrinkles or bunching, and NO RUBS is priority.

I loved padded bicycle shorts in my dressage saddle, but in my aussie with a wider twist they were uncomfortable. I tried a couple types of other bicycle shorts, the only ones I consistently like were the totally seamless knee length ones. Recently I have discovered that the Champion athletic seamless boyshorts from Target are working well for me on training rides, I've only done 20 miles in them, but so far so good. 

What works well for one person/situation may not work well for another. Start trying different types now, on training rides, and figure out what you prefer BEFORE the ride.

Also, BodyGlide is amazing, both for preventing rubs, and for keeping you going once they've already started.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

male or female ?
The hardcore competitive women I know that have chosen to discuss it go commando with tights, and rub down with slide glide, or chamoise butter
The men tend to wear a silky smooth compression type short boxers.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

Female, yes I had heard about glide. Surely though there must be some type of endurance underwear out there that won't rub...


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I will never wear anything but under armour seamless underwear again.

I have tried everything imaginable, including commando, and while several kinds were ok for 50s, once I moved up to 100s I was having issues. Until the under armour. Now I don't even go on training rides in anything else!


----------

